# got my labs in, whats up with my kidneys?



## Moneytoblow (Nov 1, 2011)

*TEST   * * RESULT * *   REFERENCE INTERVAL*
MCHC                           31.7*low   *                          32.0-36.0
Platelets                       558  *high*                           140-415
EGFR If NonAfricn Am      103                                   >59
eGFR If Africn Am           119   *high *                          >59
*Note: A persistent eGFR <60 Ml/min/1.73 m2 (3 months or more) may  indicate chronic kidney disease. An eGFR >59 mL/min/1.73 m2 with an  elevated urine protein also may indicate chronic kidney disease.  Calculated using CKD-EPI formula.*

Calcium, Serum              10.3*high *                       8.7-10.2
Testosterone, Serum    >1500*high *                       348-1197
Luteinizing Hormone
LH                             <0.2*low *                          1.7-8
FSH, Serum
FSH                           <0.2*low  *                         1.5-12.4
Estradiol                     28.2                                7.6-42.6
__________________________________________________  _______-

Age:22
Currently on TestE @ 600mg/week, Exemestane @ 12.5mg ED, and T3 @ 60mcg  ED. This lab was done by PrivateMD labs with the female hormone panel.  Anyone else get these high values for kidneys?


----------



## SloppyJ (Nov 1, 2011)

Looks like you got the sickle cell my man.


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Nov 1, 2011)

Platelets are high probably because of the sauce. Are you African-American? If not, your eGFR seems ok. That is how much your kidneys are filtering and is also used to determine if you "MIGHT" have kidney damage.

"MCHC (Mean Corpuscular Hemoglobin Concentration) - Hemoglobin concentration (hemoglobin amount relative to the size of the cell) per red blood cell." - Common Lab Values, Hematology Values, Hematocrit, Hemoglobin, MCH, MCV, MCHC and more . . .

Yours falls into the normal range for MCHC -
Normal Adult Range: 31 - 36 Hb/cell
Optimal Adult Reading: 34 Hb/cell

I should tell you though that most facilities have their own "safe ranges" so-to-speak.

As far as your hormone levels go...I do not mess with those so maybe someone else can chime in.


----------



## Moneytoblow (Nov 1, 2011)

I am white.


----------



## Glycomann (Nov 1, 2011)

You should get to a Dr immediately.  This could be relatively benign or could be a serious problem. Have you by chance had your spleen removed?  If so this may be normal.  Also I have no understanding of why your creatinine is so low.  That usually means you have extremely good renal function but the platelet value is a concern and seeing a creatinine value (eGFR) that is coincidentally so low would have nme looking further.


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Nov 1, 2011)

Damn why in the f8ck did I see RBCs instead of platelets?!?!?!?! Yea that totally changes things now. 
Thrombocytosis, polypolycythemia vera, has a characteristic increase in red blood cells but the platelets increase as well. Some tumors, leukemia and lymphomas can cause Thrombocytosis.  Malignancy, including solid tumors, leukemia and lymphoma, leads the list of the most common cause of sudden onset thrombocytosis. If he hasn't had his pancreas removed, it could be pancreatitis or even liver related. 

Normal ranges for eGFR is 90-120mL/min, his is 103.


----------



## Moneytoblow (Nov 1, 2011)

Glycomann said:


> You should get to a Dr immediately.  This could be relatively benign or could be a serious problem. Have you by chance had your spleen removed?  If so this may be normal.  Also I have no understanding of why your creatinine is so low.  That usually means you have extremely good renal function but the platelet value is a concern and seeing a creatinine value (eGFR) that is coincidentally so low would have nme looking further.



No, I've had nothing removed. Btw, forgot to include this from my lab:

Lab-----------------Result--Reference Interval
BUN/Creatinine Ratio--18-------   8-19


I thought my eGFR was normal? normal range is 90-120, and I'm at 103.


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Nov 1, 2011)

It is normal, that is why we're scratching our heads trying to figure it out. Have you ever had any medical problems before? Kidneys, liver, pancreas, etc?


----------



## Moneytoblow (Nov 1, 2011)

djlance said:


> It is normal, that is why we're scratching our heads trying to figure it out. Have you ever had any medical problems before? Kidneys, liver, pancreas, etc?



none


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Nov 1, 2011)

What exactly did you cycle?


----------



## Moneytoblow (Nov 1, 2011)

djlance said:


> What exactly did you cycle?



I did 6weeks of trenA @400mg a week about 2 months ago. Now I'm on TestE at 600mg a week. Prior to the trenA I was on test alone.


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Nov 1, 2011)

http://tnation.t-nation.com/free_on...stroke_with_low_rbc_hemoglobin_and_hematocrit

Go down and you will see where they pull out exerts from WL's Anabolic book. This could explain why, especially since you are still on test. Also, how's your hydration? Been drinking enough (2-3L a day)?


----------



## Big Pimpin (Nov 2, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> Looks like you got the sickle cell my man.



JFC


----------

